# How did you find out you were pregnant?



## JadeBaby75

It was fourth of July last year for me. I was due for my period and cramping really bad but no bleeding the whole day. My bf made me take a test and sure enough it was positive. I cried for hours and hours and hours :cry: Then I decided I didnt believe it so we drove to Walmart at 1am and I took another. When I finally went to the doctor's I found out I was 6 weeks. I pretty much had a nervous break down... you wouldn't know it now though :happydance:

So how did you find out? How far along were you? And how did you take the news (whether it was a surprise/planned)!!!


----------



## mayb_baby

Lol I was bleeding with pregnancy symptoms and I went to the hospital awaiting to be told this is my second MC but instead it was a good strong HB :)


----------



## x__amour

We were NTNP but then we decided we should wait a little bit so we started using condoms again. A few weeks later we were grocery shopping and I decided to take to take a pregnancy test just for shits and giggles fully expecting it to be negative. I took it and we were on my bed laughing at something and I looked down and flipped it over and went, "_HOLY SHIT._" and started crying! It was positive! It was a good, happy cry though! The next day I went to Planned Parenthood and they confirmed it and dated me at 5+1 due November 7th! I went to the OB/GYN 3 weeks later and they pushed me to November 14th and to 7+1 instead of 8+1. 

And that's that! :D


----------



## rainbows_x

Just knew I was pregnant, OH went to the shop and got me a test firt thing in the morning :)
I was only about 4 weeks, was so happy!


----------



## Jemma0717

I just knew it....was in high school and leaving for PSEO and went home instead to test...I think i was like 2 weeks late for AF. I didn't believe the test so I took 2 more digi's. My (now) DH was with another broad so I had to tell his best friend who then passed it on to him...of course his first reaction was "it's not mine" haha


----------



## cammy

x__amour said:


> We were NTNP but then we decided we should wait a little bit so we started using condoms again. A few weeks later we were grocery shopping and I decided to take to take a pregnancy test just for shits and giggles fully expecting it to be negative. I took it and we were on my bed laughing at something and I looked down and flipped it over and went, "_HOLY SHIT._" and started crying! It was positive! It was a good, happy cry though! The next day I went to Planned Parenthood and they confirmed it and dated me at 5+1 due November 7th! I went to the OB/GYN 3 weeks later and they pushed me to November 14th and to 7+1 instead of 8+1.
> 
> And that's that! :D

same i took a test randomly just for no reason, had some from back when my friend thought pg was pregnant. I did not expect to it that second line :o i was completely shocked and started freaking out and shaking. I was So scared and upset for ages but OH was really happy and excited. 
This time around we were expectin it because i was late and already getting the symptoms. We were really confused and upset because we only just had a baby and were using protection. Now i an excited but OH is still upset.


----------



## amygwen

I found out October 10th 2009. Took a test as I had horrible sickness. But normal periods. Said it was pregnant - total surprise! Then even more surprised when I went to dr and found out I was 14 weeks along!


----------



## cabbagebaby

i was late for my period and i had old blood so i brought 2 test and the line was very very faint the next day before work i got a digi i took it in a shopping centre toilet and it said pregnant i put in my bag walked out the toilets when outside opened my bad it said 2-3 weeks and i was shaking i had a fag and text FOB and he didnt believe me !!

i found out on the 12th may 2010


----------



## x__amour

amygwen said:


> I found out October 10th 2009.

I know the exact date by heart too! March 7th, 2010! :D


----------



## ~RedLily~

I found out on Wednesday the 21st of October :lol: I took one of those cheap ones at about 6am, decided I would get a digi for confirmation so went to work and got some in my lunch break, did both and went back down to work. I knew I was pregnant though but made myself wait to test until the day after I was due on because I didn't want a fast reading.

I could go into so much detail because I remember the day so clearly :haha:


----------



## JadeBaby75

amygwen said:


> I found out October 10th 2009. Took a test as I had horrible sickness. But normal periods. Said it was pregnant - total surprise! Then even more surprised when I went to dr and found out I was 14 weeks along!

Wow 14 weeks! You missed the whole first trimester!! :wacko:
I couldn't imagine finding out when I was that far along, and even weirder that you had normal periods!!!


----------



## amygwen

JadeBaby75 said:


> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> I found out October 10th 2009. Took a test as I had horrible sickness. But normal periods. Said it was pregnant - total surprise! Then even more surprised when I went to dr and found out I was 14 weeks along!
> 
> Wow 14 weeks! You missed the whole first trimester!! :wacko:
> I couldn't imagine finding out when I was that far along, and even weirder that you had normal periods!!!Click to expand...


I know it was super weird. I was NOT expecting to be that far along. I had sickness for about three weeks before I took a test, never really thought any different because of the periods. 

I was sad I missed the entire first trimester but happy at the same time because it FLEW by for me since I didn't know for almost half my pregnancy!!!


----------



## AriannasMama

I found out when I was like 8 weeks, don't remember the exact date but I was sorta on and off the pill, missed 2 periods so I took a test and it was + :)


----------



## HellBunny

I peed on a stick :rofl:

Was in Edinburgh, felt pregnant (1 day late) had all the symptoms, puked my chicken burger up at the station gross!!

Bought a test in Boots, then took the test as soon as i got home!


----------



## JadeBaby75

amygwen said:


> JadeBaby75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> I found out October 10th 2009. Took a test as I had horrible sickness. But normal periods. Said it was pregnant - total surprise! Then even more surprised when I went to dr and found out I was 14 weeks along!
> 
> Wow 14 weeks! You missed the whole first trimester!! :wacko:
> I couldn't imagine finding out when I was that far along, and even weirder that you had normal periods!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know it was super weird. I was NOT expecting to be that far along. I had sickness for about three weeks before I took a test, never really thought any different because of the periods.
> 
> I was sad I missed the entire first trimester but happy at the same time because it FLEW by for me since I didn't know for almost half my pregnancy!!!Click to expand...

Atleast you didn't have really bad first trimester symptoms. I hated to leave the house because I was scared of throwing up all the time. I would literally throw up in the car on the way to work and have to pull over or have to RUN to the bathroom. Worse part is I worked with my mom who was very unsympathetic because she was so disappointed... Anyways sorry for the rant! Im curios though did you find out the sex at your first ultrasound?


----------



## Julymom2be

My period was late and I was having cramping and just thought it was the start of my period. My mom made me take a test, early Novemeber, but it came out negative (it was to early to detect anything). Two weeks later I still didn't get my period so I took another test. It came out positive on November 25, 2010. I figured out that it was the end of October that we concieved her (for a lack of better words, lol). Me and my mom cried for hours. I instantly said I didn't want the baby, but I regret ever saying that. I went to my doctor and had my first ultrasound when I was 9 weeks along. Here I am almost 11 months later, a single mommy with my baby girl who I love dearly and wouldn't change a thing. :flower:

O/T: I think my mom just knew that I was pregnant. Instincts I guess, lol. :shrug:


----------



## Strawberrymum

I missed a period thought nothing of it. I was naive and in denial for a month before I missed my second period then got my sister to bye me a test lol I did it at home on my own and cryed my eyes out. My mum knew but I Said I think I'm pregnant I did another test with her then another with a friend. I mopped for a week or two then went to the doctors and I was 9+1.

In hindsight wish I went sooner, started prenatal vitamins sooner.

Had a ultrasound at my first appointment and from then on I've always thanked god for my BFP :)


----------



## amygwen

JadeBaby75 said:


> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JadeBaby75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> I found out October 10th 2009. Took a test as I had horrible sickness. But normal periods. Said it was pregnant - total surprise! Then even more surprised when I went to dr and found out I was 14 weeks along!
> 
> Wow 14 weeks! You missed the whole first trimester!! :wacko:
> I couldn't imagine finding out when I was that far along, and even weirder that you had normal periods!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know it was super weird. I was NOT expecting to be that far along. I had sickness for about three weeks before I took a test, never really thought any different because of the periods.
> 
> I was sad I missed the entire first trimester but happy at the same time because it FLEW by for me since I didn't know for almost half my pregnancy!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Atleast you didn't have really bad first trimester symptoms. I hated to leave the house because I was scared of throwing up all the time. I would literally throw up in the car on the way to work and have to pull over or have to RUN to the bathroom. Worse part is I worked with my mom who was very unsympathetic because she was so disappointed... Anyways sorry for the rant! Im curios though did you find out the sex at your first ultrasound?Click to expand...

I actually did have to deal with the sickness, but stupid me didn't think much of it! I really thought at first I ate something, then I assumed it was the flu or something. It was really bad for me but it never clicked since I was having periods. The last three weeks was just super bad, everyday, all day, morning and night etc etc. haha! So then I was like THIS CAN'T BE NORMAL! I actually didn't find out the sex. They wouldn't even attempt to look because they said it was too early. So I found out at 18 weeks!


----------



## JadeBaby75

amygwen said:


> JadeBaby75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JadeBaby75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> I found out October 10th 2009. Took a test as I had horrible sickness. But normal periods. Said it was pregnant - total surprise! Then even more surprised when I went to dr and found out I was 14 weeks along!
> 
> Wow 14 weeks! You missed the whole first trimester!! :wacko:
> I couldn't imagine finding out when I was that far along, and even weirder that you had normal periods!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know it was super weird. I was NOT expecting to be that far along. I had sickness for about three weeks before I took a test, never really thought any different because of the periods.
> 
> I was sad I missed the entire first trimester but happy at the same time because it FLEW by for me since I didn't know for almost half my pregnancy!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Atleast you didn't have really bad first trimester symptoms. I hated to leave the house because I was scared of throwing up all the time. I would literally throw up in the car on the way to work and have to pull over or have to RUN to the bathroom. Worse part is I worked with my mom who was very unsympathetic because she was so disappointed... Anyways sorry for the rant! Im curios though did you find out the sex at your first ultrasound?Click to expand...
> 
> I actually did have to deal with the sickness, but stupid me didn't think much of it! I really thought at first I ate something, then I assumed it was the flu or something. It was really bad for me but it never clicked since I was having periods. The last three weeks was just super bad, everyday, all day, morning and night etc etc. haha! So then I was like THIS CAN'T BE NORMAL! I actually didn't find out the sex. They wouldn't even attempt to look because they said it was too early. So I found out at 18 weeks!Click to expand...

Oh ok then we can definitely relate, I found out the sex at about 15 weeks so that is why I asked! :thumbup:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

my mom
on the weekend my mom asked me why i haven't use any tampons or pads from the bathroom (as my period always ran a week ahead) and I said I donno im really stressed out about life...anyway on the tuesday which was June 2nd she said I think you are pregnant, and I said no, and she said I know you are and I said I really dont think so!! and she drove me to get a cheap dollar store test, and i went into the bathroom and saw those two pink lines called my mom in and she said "your fucking pregnant, I knew it"
and then I cried for hours


----------



## Thaynes

I just knew. Even before my AF didn't come. I just felt less alone. I took a test in March it said positive. I flipped out and didn't tell anyone but my OH and twin sister. I finally got the courage to go to the DR in June. I was 25 weeks I believe and I found out he was a boy. I regret not going sooner but I'm a big ole chicken and I didn't want my mom to know and she works at the same hospital as my doctor.


----------



## rileybaby

I was throwing up like every hour for weeks.. I kept going to the doctors (luckily they werent giving me medication) and he asked if i could be pregnant and i said no. When i got home it dawned on me, so my OH drove to get a pregnancy test.. POSITIVE! I was speechless, and in shock whereas he was over the moon.. When i went to midwife she thought i was 10 weeks (i have really irregular periods and couldnt even remember when my last one was) when i got to scan i was 14! And then i found out i was having a baby boy


----------



## lov3hat3

I found out September 13th my first day of college! I used the period calculators online because they were always spot on for me but apparently I typed in the wrong number n didn't realised, so I thought I was one day late so I did the calculator again and realised I was actually 2 weeks late. So I went to the clinic and took a doc test and it was a very big positive! I was too shocked to say Anything or even cry lol.


----------



## _laura

Late July 2010 I came off the pill because I was getting horrendous headaches. By late August 2010 I still hadn't had a period so I called Oh and told him, he told me to take a test so I bought some and sure enough they were positive. I drove to OHs and we cried lots and didn't know how to feel, so we booked a scan at the local family planning clinic that could do scans. Then we got told I was 25 weeks pregnant. My mum was with me and OH. Lots of tears (happy from me and OH).


----------



## EllaAndLyla

Well mine was a complete suprise, OH and I had gone on a break because of arguements that i kept causing, he kept buying tests but they all showed negative so we assumed that i wasnt pregnant, i was just a bitch lol!! We split up for like 6 weeks, during these 6 weeks i was like going out everynight because i could and drinking. One morning before college my boobs really hurt so i asked my mum could i borrow her spare test (she has to test all the time for medical reasons) and to my suprise it was positive!! I only took the test because my boobs hurt a tiny bit but i mostly though it was the cold weather. Less than a week later I got my first scan, found out I was 12+5 weeks already!!!! and the second I had come out of the scan place me and my mum took the photo and drove to OH's house (he didnt have a clue i was coming round or was pregnant, we hadnt spoken for 6 weeks!!). Got there, he let us both in and we showed him, first thing he thought it wasn't his then after a while and me explaning how far gone i was & that it was when we was argueing he believed me lol!! then we basically instantly got back together and have barely been apart from eachother since :)


----------



## EllaAndLyla

x__amour said:


> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> I found out October 10th 2009.
> 
> I know the exact date by heart too! March 7th, 2010! :DClick to expand...

Me too! 18th Nov 2010 :)


----------



## annawrigley

EllaAndLyla said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> I found out October 10th 2009.
> 
> I know the exact date by heart too! March 7th, 2010! :DClick to expand...
> 
> Me too! 18th Nov 2010 :)Click to expand...

10th June 2009 :)
I was 2 days late so i went to the drop-in clinic cos i'm tight and didn't wanna buy a test, and voila


----------



## Bexxx

I had literally just came off the pill (we didn't dtd once I'd stopped) and was waiting for my period. I was going on holiday fully expecting it to appear so I was taking a prescription to stop it - lol wasn't coming :dohh:
Still wasn't here when I got back and I was super nauseous. Took a few days to get the courage to buy a test lol. It was pos, I totally freaked out. I was googling for false positives :lol:. Cried for about 3 hours straight and just couldnt stop shaking. 
Took the next day off work and everything, I was soo upset. Went to the docs that morn and I was 8 weeks. Told OH that night and my mum like 2 weeks later.

Totally thought something was going to be wrong with Isla, I had drunk loads when I didn't know I was pregnant, especially on holiday plus I had being taking that pill to stop my period! She's all good though :cloud9:


----------



## _laura

Bexxx said:


> I had literally just came off the pill (we didn't dtd once I'd stopped) and was waiting for my period. I was going on holiday fully expecting it to appear so I was taking a prescription to stop it - lol wasn't coming :dohh:
> Still wasn't here when I got back and I was super nauseous. Took a few days to get the courage to buy a test lol. It was pos, I totally freaked out. I was googling for false positives :lol:. Cried for about 3 hours straight and just couldnt stop shaking.
> Took the next day off work and everything, I was soo upset. Went to the docs that morn and I was 8 weeks. Told OH that night and my mum like 2 weeks later.
> 
> Totally thought something was going to be wrong with Isla, I had drunk loads when I didn't know I was pregnant, especially on holiday plus I had being taking that pill to stop my period! She's all good though :cloud9:

dont worry, id been taking the pill for 20 weeks while pregnant, and I did drink a bit in that time!


----------



## AirForceWife7

We were NTNP & I just had the feeling I was pregnant. It's a bit hard to explain, but I just didn't feel like me. Sure enough, my period was due & I was two weeks late. I waited about another week & Jon got a couple pregnancy tests. We went to his Aunt's after school & I took 3 .. they were all faint positives but I just knew. When I found out I was crying & nearly had a panic attack because I was overwhelmed with so many emotions. Fear, shock, disbelief. I was truly terrified; And even more terrified to tell my mom (Which as most of you know, did NOT go well at all) Jon, on the other hand, was extremely happy & excited! I was completely shocked! A couple minutes after we found out he told me he was joining the Air Force in order to provide. It's like he had grown up an extreme amount in 5 minutes :haha: Anyway, 1 baby, 3 moves in 1 year, & a marriage later here we are! :D .. and the rest is history. I couldn't be any happier & honestly don't see my life being any other way! :D x


----------



## xgem27x

annawrigley said:


> EllaAndLyla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> I found out October 10th 2009.
> 
> I know the exact date by heart too! March 7th, 2010! :DClick to expand...
> 
> Me too! 18th Nov 2010 :)Click to expand...
> 
> 10th June 2009 :)
> I was 2 days late so i went to the drop-in clinic cos i'm tight and didn't wanna buy a test, and voilaClick to expand...

6th December, that was my angels due date :angel:


----------



## KaceysMummy

I was late and sorta just 'knew' 
But I was due to get me second HPV jag on Saturday 7th March 2009 so thought I better actually find out if I was or not.
I ended up buying a cheap test from semi-chem, came up positive, but refused to believe it cause it was cheap and went to the drop-in clinic instead. 
Where I then couldn't make myself pee, sat there for a few hours while a massive fight broke out in the waiting room between two junkies. 
I left with no result and ended up being an hour late meeting OH. 
I skived college on the Monday to go back and it was a positive, burst out crying and phoned my extremely hungover best mate for support :) nothing is ever easy :haha:
My OH had no idea I even thought I was pregnant :lol:... x


----------



## Shannyxox

Well.. I was a few days late so I took a test and it was negative, So I just put it under my bed as I didn't want my mum to find it. Then I just forgot about it and just thought my period was going to be late as it was the month before. A few days after that my OH spilt hot chocolate all over the floor and it went in the draws under my bed, so as we cleaned it I saw the test and it was positive! So I was really confused, so I told my OH to go to the shop and get me another test, and it came back positive, I still didnt believe it so took another 2 :blush:x


----------



## newmommy23

I was in a lot of pain and thought I ripped an abdominal muscle playing roller derby so I went to the er. they ran pee tests and came back to say that they wanted to do a scan to check on my baby. I was so dumbfounded, I was like "MY WHAT?!" and then they took my to the room, put the wand on my stomach and the lady almost fainted. I was 19 weeks and 3 days :p


----------



## Jellyt

xgem27x said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EllaAndLyla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> I found out October 10th 2009.
> 
> I know the exact date by heart too! March 7th, 2010! :DClick to expand...
> 
> Me too! 18th Nov 2010 :)Click to expand...
> 
> 10th June 2009 :)
> I was 2 days late so i went to the drop-in clinic cos i'm tight and didn't wanna buy a test, and voilaClick to expand...
> 
> 6th December, that was my angels due date :angel:Click to expand...

I found out on my angel's due date too :hugs:. I just felt pregnant so we went to sainsbury's, brought a test and there was no mistaking two lines! It was a very strange emotional day x


----------



## abbSTAR

Straight after sex, I was like that felt 'different' :dohh: 

Mines a looooooong story, but I only told my closest friend and FOB until I was 25 weeks.


----------



## JadeBaby75

newmommy23 said:


> I was in a lot of pain and thought I ripped an abdominal muscle playing roller derby so I went to the er. they ran pee tests and came back to say that they wanted to do a scan to check on my baby. I was so dumbfounded, I was like "MY WHAT?!" and then they took my to the room, put the wand on my stomach and the lady almost fainted. I was 19 weeks and 3 days :p

That's one of the craziest stories I ever heard! I can't even imagine :wacko:


----------



## newmommy23

JadeBaby75 said:


> newmommy23 said:
> 
> 
> I was in a lot of pain and thought I ripped an abdominal muscle playing roller derby so I went to the er. they ran pee tests and came back to say that they wanted to do a scan to check on my baby. I was so dumbfounded, I was like "MY WHAT?!" and then they took my to the room, put the wand on my stomach and the lady almost fainted. I was 19 weeks and 3 days :p
> 
> That's one of the craziest stories I ever heard! I can't even imagine :wacko:Click to expand...

yeah looking back on it, it's so ridiculous, it's hard to believe it happened to me, I was one of those people who always watched the I didn't know I was pregnant and made fun of them...lol guess it's karma, and it DEFINITELY CAN HAPPEN :dohh:


----------



## x__amour

newmommy23 said:


> I was in a lot of pain and thought I ripped an abdominal muscle playing roller derby so I went to the er. they ran pee tests and came back to say that they wanted to do a scan to check on my baby. I was so dumbfounded, I was like "MY WHAT?!" and then they took my to the room, put the wand on my stomach and the lady almost fainted. I was 19 weeks and 3 days :p

Whoa. :shock:
Did she tell you Molly was a girl then? :D


----------



## newmommy23

x__amour said:


> newmommy23 said:
> 
> 
> I was in a lot of pain and thought I ripped an abdominal muscle playing roller derby so I went to the er. they ran pee tests and came back to say that they wanted to do a scan to check on my baby. I was so dumbfounded, I was like "MY WHAT?!" and then they took my to the room, put the wand on my stomach and the lady almost fainted. I was 19 weeks and 3 days :p
> 
> Whoa. :shock:
> Did she tell you Molly was a girl then? :DClick to expand...

yup!


----------



## imaginary8x

tested for a laugh, nice big shock. =]


----------



## Itsagirl61211

Went to the doctor with my mom for our anual checkup. Dr. was certain that I had PCOD and was going to start me on some meds to get my period started and asked if I wanted to take a pregnancy test just in case. Something told me to and to my surprise I WAS! Got an ultrasound a few moments later and found out I was 18 wks and it was a girl. I had no symptoms, sickness, or any reason to believe I was pregnant. OH was super surprised. Luckily she was nice and healthy. But I feel so guilty for not knowing sooner.


----------



## newmommy23

Itsagirl61211 said:


> Went to the doctor with my mom for our anual checkup. Dr. was certain that I had PCOD and was going to start me on some meds to get my period started and asked if I wanted to take a pregnancy test just in case. Something told me to and to my surprise I WAS! Got an ultrasound a few moments later and found out I was 18 wks and it was a girl. I had no symptoms, sickness, or any reason to believe I was pregnant. OH was super surprised. Luckily she was nice and healthy. But I feel so guilty for not knowing sooner.

glad I'm not the only one who didn't know!!


----------



## _laura

newmommy23 said:


> Itsagirl61211 said:
> 
> 
> Went to the doctor with my mom for our anual checkup. Dr. was certain that I had PCOD and was going to start me on some meds to get my period started and asked if I wanted to take a pregnancy test just in case. Something told me to and to my surprise I WAS! Got an ultrasound a few moments later and found out I was 18 wks and it was a girl. I had no symptoms, sickness, or any reason to believe I was pregnant. OH was super surprised. Luckily she was nice and healthy. But I feel so guilty for not knowing sooner.
> 
> glad I'm not the only one who didn't know!!Click to expand...

Dont worry I had no clue for 25 weeks either :haha:


----------



## lizardbreath

x__amour said:


> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> I found out October 10th 2009.
> 
> I know the exact date by heart too! March 7th, 2010! :DClick to expand...

I know both my dates September 15 2008 for Jaymee and June 28 2010 for kat. 
With Jaymee my period was late not that it ever used to be on time but Dan got worried said your pregnant and went out and bought me a test and made me sit down and take it sure enough it was positive. 
With Kat there was a really nasty flu bug going around town and I thought I had caught it. So went to the hospital wasnt til the nurse asked if there's was a chance I could be pregnant that it even dawned on me. Then they made me do a test and sure enough I was cooking my self a kit kat.


----------



## chelsdavison

my periods were as regular as clockwork. so i always knew when i was due on. id been trying to get pregnant for months and months and every time my period arrived it was a kick in the teeth. 15th dec 2010. the last day at work before we closed for xmas. i was due on that day and decided to do a test anyway. (had about 5 stocked up in advance)

to little red lines appeared and that was it. the best xmas prezzie EVER!!!

did the other four tests jst to be sure. second best day of my life. the best is obviously the day ella grace arrived. xx


----------



## Burchy314

I don't remember the exact date, I just know it was some time in during the second weekend of April. Me and FOB had decided to TTC, so I took a test around the time my period was due (it always came during the second week of the month sometime) I took 4 tests at my house and they all came out postive. Me and FOB were very excited, we teared up, but didn't cry. I couldn't get up the courage to tell my parents until late may/ealry june though :( So I didn't go to the doctor until mid June where I found out I was 13 weeks. I now feel guilty about not going to the doctor sooner, but atleast she was healthy :)


----------



## Hayley318

With both my sons, I never really had pregnancy symptoms until the last couple months which was heartburn. But I knew I was most likely preg before AF because I suddenly got weak and felt like I was gonna pass out a couple days before. I took tests and they were +.


----------



## JadeBaby75

Burchy314 said:


> I don't remember the exact date, I just know it was some time in during the second weekend of April. Me and FOB had decided to TTC, so I took a test around the time my period was due (it always came during the second week of the month sometime) I took 4 tests at my house and they all came out postive. Me and FOB were very excited, we teared up, but didn't cry. I couldn't get up the courage to tell my parents until late may/ealry june though :( So I didn't go to the doctor until mid June where I found out I was 13 weeks. I now feel guilty about not going to the doctor sooner, but atleast she was healthy :)

If you don't mind me asking how did your parents take that news? Were they okay with you TTC?
My mom was upset but if she thought I had planned it while unmarried and broke I would have been dead :wacko:
not saying you are in that position, that's just me :blush:


----------



## Yeciol x

i found out when i was 10 weeks pregnant 
i was married at the time and my husband was happy when i told him 
but he wasnt there when i went to the doctor because he was working away and did not have a phone and neither did i so i found out i was pregnant 2 weeks before i managed to tell him he was very happy and so was his family we already had our own place above his brother in laws convienient store so we was stable to have a child and husband works 
my family was not happy but that is because they did not want me to marry nebeel let alone havea child

hope this makes sence :)


----------



## ONoez2010

I didn't find out until I was 15 weeks pregnant. I confused the sickness with cramps bc I usually feel like crap when I get my period :/ but anyway I took a test just for the hell of it and Surprise! It was positive. When I told I told my mom she cried with me and was disappointed, so was my dad :( but now they couldn't be happier with Michael :D


----------



## Burchy314

JadeBaby75 said:


> Burchy314 said:
> 
> 
> I don't remember the exact date, I just know it was some time in during the second weekend of April. Me and FOB had decided to TTC, so I took a test around the time my period was due (it always came during the second week of the month sometime) I took 4 tests at my house and they all came out postive. Me and FOB were very excited, we teared up, but didn't cry. I couldn't get up the courage to tell my parents until late may/ealry june though :( So I didn't go to the doctor until mid June where I found out I was 13 weeks. I now feel guilty about not going to the doctor sooner, but atleast she was healthy :)
> 
> If you don't mind me asking how did your parents take that news? Were they okay with you TTC?
> My mom was upset but if she thought I had planned it while unmarried and broke I would have been dead :wacko:
> not saying you are in that position, that's just me :blush:Click to expand...

Well, they didn't know we tried. I just said we weren't using any protection and it just kind of happend...They would KILL me if they knew my daughter was planned. But at the time I thought it was a good idea :wacko: Of course I love Jayden with all my heart and wouldn't change her for the world, but I was caught up being in love and he made me believe he would never leave and he had the money to have me move out and get a place with him...which he didn't have the money he made me believe he did and he didnt leave me, but he neglected me and Jayden. So it is better off they just don't know and think it was just an accident.


----------



## _ck

By about the 4th day of throwing up in the morning and having constant nausea, I kind of knew something was up! So I took a pregnancy test and like i suspected, 2 lines showed up! I cried my eyes out for a few hours, then decided to tell my mom.


----------



## JWandBump

I diddnt come on my period so i took a test and there was a bfp. I was shocked!! My OH diddnt take it to well b ut he is now the best dad ever!


----------



## lucy_x

We were TTC anyway, so when my AF didnt come and i tested i wasnt suprised.

It was Nov. 6th 2009, One of the happiest days of my life :cloud9:

My OH was shocked though, he didnt expect it to happen that quickly x x


----------

